# [resolved] DVD Player Won't Play-Create Overlay Failed: Lower Screen Resolution



## Karenwild (Aug 10, 2005)

*DVD Player Won't Play-Create Overlay Failed: Lower Screen Resolution*

I tried to play a DVD on WinDVD Platinum and when the screen opens it says "create overlay failed: Please lower your screen resolution or color depth and try again". 
I went into my Control Panel/Resolution and lowered it down... even went as far as to lower it as far as it goes and it still pulls up the same screen.
It worked prior to me reinstalling Windows XP this last time so I know this laptop will play DVDs (course, it has a DVD Player so of course it plays DVDs), just need to get past this error message.

Please help me determine what I can do to fix this and get my DVDs playing again. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the WinDVD Platinum software too just to be sure it installed correctly.


1024 x 768 is the highest resolution on my computer
800 x 600 is the lowest.

Thx!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When you reinstalled Windows did you update your graphics drivers and DirectX?

Also, check in Control Panel > Display > Settings > Advanced, and open the Troubleshoot tab (or Performance tab for Win98). If the Hardware Acceleration slider is set to None, try increasing it to Full, then reboot.


----------



## Karenwild (Aug 10, 2005)

*I looked in the advanced tab, troubleshoot...*

I looked at the Advanced Tab/Troubleshoot and the slider for hardware acceleration was already kicked up all the way. 
Can you please tell me how to check to see if I have a graphics driver and Direct x?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You already have a graphics driver (or you wouldn't see anything on your monitor) and probably DirectX, but they might be corrupt or need updating.

What graphics card have you got? You can download the latest WinXP drivers from the manufacturers website, and DirectX from www.microsoft.com/windows/directx

Post back if this doesn't solve it and we'll try something else.


----------



## Karenwild (Aug 10, 2005)

*Thank you for helping resolve this issue!*

:sayyes: You guys did it again! You helped me with my problem. What can't you guys do? It was my Direct X. I needed to download the latest 9.0 version of Direct X. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## mrbratty (Jun 30, 2009)

HELLO:
I HAVE THIS SAME PROBLEM BUT I DID EVERYTHING SHE DID INCLUDING DOWNLOADING from that website you suggested(which cured her problem) but I STILL GET THE SAME ERROR MESSAGE! (CREATE OVERLAY ETC ETC) --BUMMER!! ANY OTHER IDEAS?
If this helps I remember I accidently deleted/erased the AVI file and then this all started happening. BUT I downloaded another AVI file and it still does not work. ugh.


----------

